# "Alabama Town's Failed Pension" -- Just the beginning



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

News Headlines

The town of Pritchard, Alabama, demonstrates what is likely to happen to much of the rest of the country at local, state and then the federal level.

Beans'n bullets folks.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Here it comes. The first domino to fall. Our state capitol is creeping towards insolvency as well.

If your living on a municiple pension fund, you might wany to start looking for another source of income.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Very very scary....


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> News Headlines
> 
> The town of Pritchard, Alabama, demonstrates what is likely to happen to much of the rest of the country at local, state and then the federal level.
> 
> Beans'n bullets folks.


BEANS, BULLETS, BANDAIDS.....BEER???:beercheer:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Yep. Here it comes. The first domino to fall. Our state capitol is creeping towards insolvency as well.
> 
> If your living on a municiple pension fund, you might wany to start looking for another source of income.


My California neighbors, one on pension from that state, one on S.S are not preppers...he makes fun of me and won't let the lady prep..

She bought some canned goods, hid them in attic in totes.
She hid paper towels and t.p. under the bed and when he found them, told her to take tp and paper towels off the grocery list---he just found some.

No guns either.:sssh:

I will not say what needs to be done...but seems to be a selfish bas**rd in my book....

All this to say....just thank God if you have a husband/wife/mate that is in agreement and preps with you...those small things make a better Christmas.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

As we progress down this road of economic dispair, we will find more of this at the local and state level. This is just the tip of the iceberg.

Politicians at ALL levels of government have a way of covering up the gloom and doom under their watch. Sadly, they cover it up until it is unrecoverable.

We shall see more of this in the near future.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I have to same type of deniers all around me. Will not even think of their little world going to heck. It will go on as it always has because of the 2000 bug all the doom and gloom is just bull. Just like in 2000 nothing will happen. That's their answer for the current mess. :scratch


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Ohio isn't far behind and neither is social security!


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Little Rhody on the brink...*

In RI, the City of Central Falls is insolvent and under state control. You may have heard of the high school in CF that fired, then rehired all of their teachers. About 20% of the teachers are calling out sick every day, burning up their sick leave. The kids are protesting on a regular basis outside the school. The head of a national teachers union was in town the other day and had the gall to say that nothing was wrong! 

The Mayor will probably be indicted for a scam he ran with a contractor overcharging for securing foreclosed properties. 

The state legislature is still an old boys' club of Dems who keep whizzing away the $$$, and probably expect Uncle Obama to bail them out. :gaah:

The Governor-elect, Lincoln Chafee, is clueless as to what people really want in the state, and wants to close the deficit with a 1% tax on food, clothing and prescriptions. (I'll just drive a few miles to Massachusetts and do my shopping there...I already buy my gas in MA and save 8 cents/gal in tax.) :sssh:

As I type this, the snow is falling, the beginning of a 2 day blizzard that is projected to dump 10-18 inches of snow on Providence  (good thing I got the AWD Subaru Forester). :2thumb:

And how is your day/state, etc. going?


----------

